# Steaming with 4 hole tip?



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Just modded my Duetto mkII with a La Marzocco steam wand and a 4 hole tip. Having trouble getting a good micro foam. Been playing around with pressure but not really getting it. I know it will probably be a bit of trial and error till I get a new technique but any tips that help you would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

My new 5 hole ecm tip only takes a couple of seconds stretching and the rest to texture. How big are the holes on it?....perhaps you could block one hole for now and see how it goes from there.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Try this for starters.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxAvYoymUbM

There is another great tutorial from Origin Coffee somewhere on the Forum too.


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

glevum said:


> My new 5 hole ecm tip only takes a couple of seconds stretching and the rest to texture. How big are the holes on it?....perhaps you could block one hole for now and see how it goes from there.


I think I'm jsut not used to it all happening so quick. With the old 2 hole I seemed to have more time to stretch and texture. I heard somewhere that a 4 hole would give more control. Just got to find that sweet spot. I seem to be getting a lot of fine bubbles and not the smooth texture I was getting with the 2 hole. Patience.......


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Just seen on coffeehit that there are two different tips and one is a slow flow with smaller holes. I think I just have the standard......Bugger!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Stay with it, took me a day to get used to it but now getting best silky micro foam ever. The texturising whirlpool im getting on my Motta jug is immense.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine looks like 4 x 0.9mm and 1 x 1.2mm


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Here we go:http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread...flat-white-etc

I have a Cherub with a four hole steam tip. I make the foam in the first one to two seconds, then the rest is blending and bringing up the temp.

The steam wand gives loads of oompf but it's all about what you get used to


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Got a slow flow tip on the way so see how I get on with that.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I use a 4 hole tip on the La Spaz but about a year ago I bought from the US a 0.09 mm 4 hole which changed the whole scene in particular for smaller quantities of milk.

It slows the whole operation down & gives silky smooth foam working very well in a 320 ml jug(teflon, mind you) which is enough for 2 small cappas.


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, the new slow flow tip arrived today and WOW! It's brilliant. So much easier and quiet. Let the latte art flow......


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Submerge the tip initially relatively far in the top rightish corner of pitcher, then lift up until you hear scuffing. Stretch until warm, then submerge too vortex.


----------

